# Weekend Special !



## sawhorseray (Jul 9, 2022)

A man with two buckets of fish was leaving a beach in Panama City and was stopped by FWC.

The Officer asked the man, "Do you have a license to catch those fish?"

The man replied , "No, sir. These are my pet fish."


"Pet fish?!" the officer replied.

"Yes, sir. Every night I take these fish down to this beach and let them swim around for about a half-hour. When I whistle, they all come back, jump back into my buckets, and I take 'em home. We do this every night."

"That's a bunch of crap,” said the officer. "Fish can't do that!"

"No, really! says the man. "Here, I'll show you." And he releases the fish in the ocean.


"Well, I've GOT to see this!" he replied.

The 2 men stood and waited. After several minutes, the officer turned to the man and said, "Well?" "Well, what?" the man asked.

"When are you going to call them back?" the officer huffs. "Call who back?" the man asked.
"The FISH."

"What fish?"


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 9, 2022)

All good ones RAY !
Great weekend laughs!

Keith


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 9, 2022)

Great ones this morning!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 9, 2022)

LOL . THOSE ARE GREAT !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 9, 2022)

Good ones Ray, though I have to admit the second one put chills down my spine and just the thought will likely haunt my nightmares!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 9, 2022)

Thanks Ray! They were great!

Ryan


----------



## negolien (Jul 9, 2022)

nice ty 4 sharing


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 9, 2022)

Haha my fave was 25.25.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 9, 2022)

Thank you sir!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks Ray.  Loved the "math for dummies"
AND
If that's not how I'm gonna wake up, then I'll pass, 'cause it ain't worth going.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks for the early Sunday morning funny's.
 I don't get the paper anymore . lol

Hard to pick just 1 , but maybe . " How I want to wake up in Heaven" , No maybe The " Its not that I'm not a People Person, just not a stupid people Person."

David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 10, 2022)

Great stuff, Ray.






Me, too...






Zager & Evans - In the year 2525


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 10, 2022)

Ray, I'm a little late to this one, but all really good. Funny, whenever I hear the numbers like that 2525, I immediately hear that song.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

